# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Boyfriend worried about birth control and hair loss.

## Cr779

So my girlfriend is nervous about babies and decided she would like to start birth control before we have sex.

I had a bad time with Propecia so anything that alters hormones is iffy in my books and I told her such. She says this type called Nuvaring is better and we shouldn't have to worry about it.

Although in doing some of my own research I see a lot of things about birth control, specifically Nuvaring leading to hair loss in women.

Any opinions? She's 22 and has quite a lot of hair, better hairline than most women I see. Though it is a little thin, not thinning thin. But naturally thin. You can in no way see scalp on her.

I'm asking because I know a girl who has very bad hair loss and it has destroyed so much of her life and confidence and happiness and I care so much about my girlfriend and would never want this to happen to her.

----------


## Tracy C

> Any opinions?


 I have always taken the position of no glove no love.

Hair loss to a woman is absolutely devastating.  Offer to help her find a birth control option that does not carry with it the possibility of hair loss.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I have always taken the position of no glove no love.
> 
> Hair loss to a woman is absolutely devastating.  Offer to help her find a birth control option that does not carry with it the possibility of hair loss.


 Even in a committed relationship?  Condoms are a pain and suck to use, but I guess do what you are comfortable with.

----------


## Cr779

Tracy I have gotten her to agree to get a hormone profile and talk to her doctor so she knows what birth control will work with her system best. I mean if the pill or ring or whatever adds progesterone to your system you should probably make sure you don't already have an over abundance of it in the first place to throw things off the charts.

Other than that I don't really know what there is to do other than hope things work out fine. She seems pretty confident nothing bad will happen.

----------


## Bjimmy

Copper IUDs are absolutely fantastic.

----------


## Cr779

There's no way she'd get an IUD. No way she would be comfortable with a procedure so to speak even if it is minor. Especially since it can potentially cause problems if you wanna have kids later, which i know she does. She doesn't have the same caution towards medication and systematic hormonal effects that I do so she feels very safe and that nothing will go wrong and that the horror stories you hear of birth control won't happen to her. (I'm sure she's right I just want to make sure). I'm not a fan of the pharmaceutical industry.

----------

